# AirDrop ne fonctionne que dans un sens



## derekbeb (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux Macs sous Lion, avec les mêmes réglages de partage dans les Préfs System (Partage de fichiers, Partage Bluetooth).

Jusqu'ici, je pouvais transférer des fichiers l'un vers l'autre sans problème. Aujourd'hui, si je transfère du MacBook Pro vers l'iMac, il me dit : Le transfert a échoué. Dans l'autre sens, c'est OK.


----------



## Jerry (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

désolé, je n'ai pas de solution, vu que je suis confronté exactement au même problème...

Quelqu'un aurait-il résolu cette petite difficulté?


----------



## Pascal67 (2 Octobre 2011)

Je suis confronté au même problème. Une solution ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2012)

même problème (entre un macbook et un macbook pro)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Août 2012)

Je déterre un peu ce topic...
Je viens de recevoir mon MBA et je n'ai réussi qu'une seule fois avec beaucoup de difficultés à faire marcher Airdrop... depuis ça ne marche plus. (y'a un espèce de disque qui tourne à la place de l'icone Airdrop sans qu'aucun utilisateurs n'apparaisse!)

Si qqu'un a une solution, elle sera la bien venue!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Août 2012)

Les Mac doivent tous être en 10.7+, être compatibles Airdrop,

et, surtout, tous avoir la fenêtre Airdrop ouverte dans leur Finder.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> surtout, tous avoir la fenêtre Airdrop ouverte dans leur Finder.



Ok c'est pour ça que ça ne marchait pas! Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Jean_Michel (7 Novembre 2012)

Je reprends ce tropic car j'ai le même souci, à savoir :

J'ai un MBP et un iMac, récents tous les deux.
Les deux sont sous Mountain Lion version 10.8.2
Même réglages au niveau firewall, coup feu ....

Les deux fen^tre Airdrop sont ouvertes. Les deux ordinateurs apparaissent dans chacune d'elles.

Mais les transferts marchent de l'iMac vers le MBP, mais pas l'inverse.

C'est à ne rien y comprendre.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2014)

meme probleme ici ça n'a donc pas évolué

OSX 10.9.3
MAC pro Macbook AIR
les deux fenêtres Airdrop ouvertes dans les 2
meme connexion sur la meme box , le portable est en WIFI

je vois le macbook dans le mac  mais pas l'inverse et je ne peux donc partager que dans un sens je ne peux pas envoyer de fichier du macbook vers mon mac


----------

